# bowl from neighbors scrap wood



## winters98 (May 31, 2013)

how do think my bowl turned out? Found this piece in the neighbors scrap heap.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 31, 2013)

Kelvin - I think it turned out great  That is an amazing rescue from the scrap heap. I'd go looking for more!
Scott


----------



## phinds (May 31, 2013)

Gorgeous. Maple, right?


----------



## ironman123 (May 31, 2013)

Some scrap. Very nice bowl. Great job.

Ray


----------



## WoodLove (May 31, 2013)

gorgeous bowl. excellent save!


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2013)

Nicely done! That's not an easy shape, and getting a good finish on that endgrain bottom is no small feat!


----------



## Patrude (Jun 1, 2013)

winters98 said:


> how do think my bowl turned out? Found this piece in the neighbors scrap heap.



absolutely fantastic; you sure did justice to the wood.  nicely done, and what a super finish!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice! I can't go to a friends house and not dig around in the firewood pile a little, I always find something.


----------



## winters98 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the good feedback . Yes, believe it is a Maple limb stump.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2013)

winters98 said:


> how do think my bowl turned out? Found this piece in the neighbors scrap heap.



I never find stuff like this among my neighbours' scrap -- just rusty lawn chairs. You did well -- no, you did better than well ... you done did good


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Veeerrrryyy nice. That looks incredible. Did you have fun turning it ? Or was it more of a pita?


----------



## winters98 (Jun 5, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Veeerrrryyy nice. That looks incredible. Did you have fun turning it ? Or was it more of a pita?



It was an experience .. Some yelling m some blood shed , some smiles, 

All said in done it was a blast i' am proud .


----------

